# Help with buying Green coffee beans



## Domrh1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi. I'm going to have a crack at roasting my own beans. I've bought a Gene roaster and now all I need are some beans. Where can I buy high quality beans from in the UK?

Are there any factors to be wary of regarding quality and any points you'd like to have been aware of when you started?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This thread is a good starting place.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42737-Starter-green-bean-suggestions-please

Hopefully, if your Gene came from Bella Barista you will have the additional instructions complied by DavecUK of this forum. Read the detail and stick to them until you have gained confidence with experience and you should be OK!

Have fun.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I buy all mine from Coffee Compass. Fantastic business to deal with.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

evoman said:


> I buy all mine from Coffee Compass. Fantastic business to deal with.


Completely agree about CC. Great to deal with. Nice people!


----------



## ldkuhn (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone suggest where I can buy green beans in London? I am based SE London. Would want 10kg lots.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

Batian said:


> https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/


I found this thread after coming across this company via google and then searching the forum for their name.

10kg is a lot of coffee, I wonder if there would be any interest in forum splits of 10kg batches?


----------

